# Contraception question



## Impulse (Jun 10, 2020)

I have a contraception question, in case anyone has any experience with this...

My wife has been using a (hormonal) IUD for over a year now and it seems to have made her periods lighter, less painful but the bloody thing lasts almost a month now!

Don’t know if it is actual period or what they call ‘spotting’ (it’s not really blood as such) but it seems to affect her enough so that it affects our sex life (she doesn’t want me near those places most of the time, as long as anything is coming out, even though I don’t mind...She says, she minds, for both of us ..).

Her periods used to be regular and strong (but painful), lasting about 3-4 days when on no contraception.
The IUD she is using is about half the strength of Mirena. I realise some women have no period when on Mirena (which would be ideal) and maybe she could try switching to this one. 
I just thought maybe better to use less hormones, in case it is even a little bit harmful and maybe I should check first, before shoving things in and out of there, so to speak...

I wanted to check whether:
1. This is normal (length of it) and
2. Anyone else experienced something similar and if they did
3. What they did about it

Thanks


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I've obviously never had an IUD but my wife did for a bit. She had the copper one. It made her periods heavier and longer, which is a common side effect. The only solution is to remove it and find a new method of birth control. Maybe they could try the other type of IUD (copper or hormonal), but I'm not sure.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

@notmyjamie might have better insight.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

It sounds like she has the “mini” Mirena which is designed for women who have not had children yet. Breakthrough bleeding as you’re describing is very common unfortunately. If she’s already had a child I would ask about switching to a regular Mirena. TMI: I’ve had one for 17 years and haven’t had a period or breakthrough bleeding at all in that time. It’s wonderful.

If your wife hadn’t had a child yet, they can remove it and try oral contraception instead which they have more control over tweaking the dose to find the right pill.

Either way, she needs to let her doctor know what’s been happening.


----------



## nypsychnurse (Jan 13, 2019)

When I was younger I tried a depo shot once...I spotted every day...I figured it would wear off eventually as The birth control was only supposed to last 3 months...but it continued for a year! It was awful...needless to say, I didn't do it again.
Years later I got a Mirena and didn't have periods at all...it was fantastic! I highly recommend for everyone!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Jun 10, 2020)

notmyjamie said:


> It sounds like she has the “mini” Mirena which is designed for women who have not had children yet. Breakthrough bleeding as you’re describing is very common unfortunately. If she’s already had a child I would ask about switching to a regular Mirena. TMI: I’ve had one for 17 years and haven’t had a period or breakthrough bleeding at all in that time. It’s wonderful.
> 
> If your wife hadn’t had a child yet, they can remove it and try oral contraception instead which they have more control over tweaking the dose to find the right pill.
> 
> Either way, she needs to let her doctor know what’s been happening.


Thanks - she is using one that is called Kyleena (why do they name these after blow up sex dolls?). It releases less hormones than Mirena.
When I researched it, it seemed safer than Mirena and you end up with less hormones in the system (which I wanted it to).

I think pills might be the most systemic.

I still am not sure how harmful it is having hormonal IUDs. Some sites say it prevents certain cancers while slightly increases risk of other cancers (breast vs cervical, from memory).

Anyway, maybe we will try Mirena. 
We had kids already. Yes, I know I should probably get my balls tied into a knot or cut them off altogether..But I am not certain I will never want to have kids again.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

For me Mirena worked way too well - killed my libido to zero.... and gave me lower back pain. I have it taken out after a year. But I have many friends on it, and they are doing fine.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Impulse said:


> Thanks - she is using one that is called Kyleena (why do they name these after blow up sex dolls?). It releases less hormones than Mirena.
> When I researched it, it seemed safer than Mirena and you end up with less hormones in the system (which I wanted it to).
> 
> I think pills might be the most systemic.
> ...


You do know vasectomy is reversible, right?

I know one friend who had it reversed twice, two more kids.

Now back to shooting blanks.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You do know vasectomy is reversible, right?
> 
> I know one friend who had it reversed twice, two more kids.
> 
> Now back to shooting blanks.


There is a time limit to that, between getting it done and having it successfully reversed isn't there?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Luminous said:


> There is a time limit to that, between getting it done and having it successfully reversed isn't there?


That I don't know the answer to. Good question. 
He did this over a 10 year period though.


----------

